
The world's first solar road has opened in France - velodrome
http://www.sciencealert.com/the-world-s-first-solar-road-has-opened-in-france
======
aurizon
Another hare-brained French scheme. All roads crack, all roads settle, all
roads are penetrated by water, all roads get dirty and clear transparent
surfaces get clouded with micro scratches, traffic is opaque. These intrinsic
flaws will act against success. Naturally flat areas, like roofs are better
candidates.

